# Off Contact



## rammstine911 (Mar 12, 2011)

hello, im screen printing transfer, and noticed today that my ink is bleading around the top portion of my image. im using the same off contact as i would with a shirt however its only the top or the last section i squeegy. do i need off contact or is the problem something else? can send pics if needed


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

rammstine911 said:


> hello, im screen printing transfer, and noticed today that my ink is bleading around the top portion of my image. im using the same off contact as i would with a shirt however its only the top or the last section i squeegy. do i need off contact or is the problem something else? can send pics if needed


 
Rommstine911,

It seems to me that you are not clearing the ink out of the image area. You need to make a clean pass from top to bottom to stop the bleed.
You can call me if you need to.
800-749-6933 
[email protected]


----------



## rammstine911 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome Larry I will call u next day off is Friday. So I will call around 3


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If I'm understanding correctly, the most likely cause is too much angle on the squeegee or your screen is not parallel to the platen.

When you say the same off contact as a shirt, you have lowered the screen to compensate for the thinner paper, right?


----------

